# Yet another false complaint



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Why do these riders keep doing it? I clean my car daily and yet one rider complained there was trash in the car and it smelled. There’s no trash in my vehicle, the only smell is probably from them and they didn’t realize it. I have a good idea which rider it was and don’t know why they left such lies on my ratings. Too bad Uber don’t care about its drivers and will do nothing, wish there was something I could do, almost feels like discrimination but Uber won’t care and this passenger probably does this just to get free rides. At least I one starred this rider because I knew they were a pain, next time I will cancel on them, tired of these scammers and wish Uber would do something about it


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Why do these riders keep doing it? I clean my car daily and yet one rider complained there was trash in the car and it smelled. There's no trash in my vehicle, the only smell is probably from them and they didn't realize it. I have a good idea which rider it was and don't know why they left such lies on my ratings. Too bad Uber don't care about its drivers and will do nothing, wish there was something I could do, almost feels like discrimination but Uber won't care and this passenger probably does this just to get free rides. At least I one starred this rider because I knew they were a pain, next time I will cancel on them, tired of these scammers and wish Uber would do something about it


Sometimes people become noseblind. Get a friend to sit in your car and tell you if it smells


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

If you 1 starred the rider because you already knew it was a problem child...well, there's your answer!

Review the sequence of events that led to you starting a ride with this induhvidual in your car for any early indications that it was likely to go sideways and resolve to trust your gut better in future.

If there were no sideways indications prior to starting the ride, but it went south while underway...chalk it up to random U/L nastiness.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

JaxUberLyft said:


> If you 1 starred the rider because you already knew it was a problem child...well, there's your answer!
> 
> Review the sequence of events that led to you starting a ride with this induhvidual in your car for any early indications that it was likely to go sideways and resolve to trust your gut better in future.
> 
> If there were no sideways indications prior to starting the ride, but it went south while underway...chalk it up to random U/L nastiness.


Yeah, I should of canceled the ride when I got the second call but they weren't rude so I let it go, plus the ride was for someone else and they had a walker so I felt like this was only going to be a worse experience for them, plus it was a ~$20 ride so I said they probably would be a 4 star, who cares I got money, ratings don't pay the bills, why the dirty ride I don't know, the guy got in the car and slept the whole way, for a vehicle that smells I don't see how someone could sleep the whole time. I called Uber support and they pretended they care and took feedback about this ride. Honestly one thing that bothers me about Uber rating system is it's so ridged, lyft would of removed the ride from my rating since it's an abnormality as they have done in the past


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

If the report said there was trash in your car and it smelled, how do you know which rider it was? Was there something else in the complaint?

A lot of the time, riders that down rate you and/or complain will be the ones talking nice to your face. It's not always predictable. It is what it is...as long as you don't lose your ability to drive.

Also, I'm with @Uberchampion ...have someone, that you don't live with, sit in your car and make sure they also don't feel like it smells. As far a trash is concerned, pax could have found literally one wrapper on your floor and not been lying by saying they found trash in the car (obviously, this is a bit of an overreaction, but still not lying).


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> If the report said there was trash in your car and it smelled, how do you know which rider it was? Was there something else in the complaint?
> 
> A lot of the time, riders that down rate you and/or complain will be the ones talking nice to your face. It's not always predictable. It is what it is...as long as you don't lose your ability to drive.
> 
> Also, I'm with @Uberchampion ...have someone, that you don't live with, sit in your car and make sure they also don't feel like it smells. As far a trash is concerned, pax could have found literally one wrapper on your floor and not been lying by saying they found trash in the car (obviously, this is a bit of an overreaction, but still not lying).


I had 4 rides that day, two tipped, and the other was an early night run with a group that seemed happy that they got a ride with no issues, since it was dark already I don't think it was them because seeing trash would be hard, they didn't seem like the type to leave a bad complaint like that. The only other ride was this one where she called when I got the ping, sent texts a few minutes later and then called again. My money goes to this ride as the complainer. Of course I could be off and it was someone days ago but she also said on the call that she would tip in the app. Seeing that she didn't and this seemed like one of those people who could barely afford Uber but expects everything perfect, all these signs point towards this pos rider. My gut said cancel but the money said drive, who cares about 1 rating, thanks to Uber upfront pricing I actually drove the ride, before I would of guessed it being under $10 and not worth it and canceled. I searched the vehicle after the complaint zero wrappers, papers and just found nothing, I air out my car constantly, have an ionizer and run the vents to keep the smells away and clean the car so it don't smell, if it smells and I took other rides that day why is this the only one that complained about the smell?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I had 4 rides that day, two tipped, and the other was an early night run with a group that seemed happy that they got a ride with no issues, since it was dark already I don't think it was them because seeing trash would be hard, they didn't seem like the type to leave a bad complaint like that. The only other ride was this one where she called when I got the ping, sent texts a few minutes later and then called again. My money goes to this ride as the complainer. Of course I could be off and it was someone days ago but she also said on the call that she would tip in the app. Seeing that she didn't and this seemed like one of those people who could barely afford Uber but expects everything perfect, all these signs point towards this pos rider. My gut said cancel but the money said drive, who cares about 1 rating, that is to Uber upfront pricing I actually drove the ride, before I would of guessed it being under $10 and not worth it and canceled


You're probably right about who it was. If a rider texts or calls with anything other than something helpful (what they are wearing, a closed road/detour, etc), I'm likely going to cancel.

This evening, I accepted a ping for a relatively low rated pax in my market (4.73). I'm headed to the pick up when the app slowed and I missed the turn, which meant I'd have to go around a large area again to make it back. Decided to cancel the ride. If pax was highly rated, I wouldn't have cancelled it. Interestingly enough, I've found that higher rated pax tend to be much more forgiving (they are probably highly rated because they are more laid back).

I've started protecting myself and my rating by proactively avoiding potentially bad situations that might cause issues. Despite that, I still maintain over 90% acceptance rate and under 4% cancellation rate.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> You're probably right about who it was. If a rider texts or calls with anything other than something helpful (what they are wearing, a closed road/detour, etc), I'm likely going to cancel.
> 
> This evening, I accepted a ping for a relatively low rated pax in my market (4.73). I'm headed to the pick up when the app slowed and I missed the turn, which meant I'd have to go around a large area again to make it back. Decided to cancel the ride. If pax was highly rated, I wouldn't have cancelled it. Interestingly enough, I've found that higher rated pax tend to be much more forgiving (they are probably highly rated because they are more laid back).
> 
> I've started protecting myself and my rating by proactively avoiding potentially bad situations that might cause issues. Despite that, I still maintain over 90% acceptance rate and under 4% cancellation rate.


They were rated at 4.85 I think which is headed to the low side for local rides here, I keep my autoreject at ~4.7. My gut said cancel on this one, the calls weren't rude but the second I was waiting forever at the left hand turn into the parking lot, rush hour traffic and that's the call I should of canceled on, every single time is a bad rating, but I made $21 on the ride so meh on the whole deal, I'm over it but I had to vent. I think the smell of leather might of been something this poor guy didn't know so he mistook that for a smell when anyone that's been around leather know what the smell is. The only thing I can think of


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> You're probably right about who it was. If a rider texts or calls with anything other than something helpful (what they are wearing, a closed road/detour, etc), I'm likely going to cancel.
> 
> This evening, I accepted a ping for a relatively low rated pax in my market (4.73). I'm headed to the pick up when the app slowed and I missed the turn, which meant I'd have to go around a large area again to make it back. Decided to cancel the ride. If pax was highly rated, I wouldn't have cancelled it. Interestingly enough, I've found that higher rated pax tend to be much more forgiving (they are probably highly rated because they are more laid back).
> 
> I've started protecting myself and my rating by proactively avoiding potentially bad situations that might cause issues. Despite that, I still maintain over 90% acceptance rate and under 4% cancellation rate.


That is exactly what to do in that situation.
Well done!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

NicFit said:


> They were rated at 4.85 I think which is headed to the low side for local rides here, I keep my autoreject at ~4.7. My gut said cancel on this one, the calls weren't rude but the second I was waiting forever at the left hand turn into the parking lot, rush hour traffic and that's the call I should of canceled on, every single time is a bad rating, but I made $21 on the ride so meh on the whole deal, I'm over it but I had to vent. I think the smell of leather might of been something this poor guy didn't know so he mistook that for a smell when anyone that's been around leather know what the smell is. The only thing I can think of


As long as the $ was worth it. &#128513;

People have different ideas of what a bad smell is - could have been the leather, the outside air, a faint smell of leather cleaner, or the pax themselves. *shrug*


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yep I've canceled when I've missed a turn en route to the pickup. There's even a selection for it in reasons you canceled.

I'll also cancel sometimes when there's construction on the route which would cause me to go around and take more time getting to the person.

I don't want to get there are hear "what took you so long??!?"


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> If the report said there was trash in your car and it smelled, how do you know which rider it was? Was there something else in the complaint?
> 
> A lot of the time, riders that down rate you and/or complain will be the ones talking nice to your face. It's not always predictable. It is what it is...as long as you don't lose your ability to drive.
> 
> Also, I'm with @Uberchampion ...have someone, that you don't live with, sit in your car and make sure they also don't feel like it smells. As far a trash is concerned, pax could have found literally one wrapper on your floor and not been lying by saying they found trash in the car (obviously, this is a bit of an overreaction, but still not lying).


Probably because it was his only POC ride of the day. Avoid the *****


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Why do these riders keep doing it? I clean my car daily and yet one rider complained there was trash in the car and it smelled. There's no trash in my vehicle, the only smell is probably from them and they didn't realize it. I have a good idea which rider it was and don't know why they left such lies on my ratings. Too bad Uber don't care about its drivers and will do nothing, wish there was something I could do, almost feels like discrimination but Uber won't care and this passenger probably does this just to get free rides. At least I one starred this rider because I knew they were a pain, next time I will cancel on them, tired of these scammers and wish Uber would do something about it


I had one of these complaints a long time ago, my response was for Uber to send a rep and check out the car themselves, never heard back from Uber about this issue again.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yep I've canceled when I've missed a turn en route to the pickup. There's even a selection for it in reasons you canceled.
> 
> I'll also cancel sometimes when there's construction on the route which would cause me to go around and take more time getting to the person.
> 
> I don't want to get there are hear "what took you so long??!?"


So, I saw that option, but I selected that the directions were bad (or something like that). What's interesting is that it it hasn't shown up as a cancellation...


----------

